# Bought it after I shot it...



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

So just last week my local USPSA match was a 3-gun match (centerfire pistol, .22 pistol, & .22 rifle) and it was a blast. At this match I got to try out a S&W M&P 15-22. This following video, not of me, sums up this match and my thoughts very well-




In case you don't watch the video. I always kind of wanted one of these, but didn't think it was worth it... that is until I shot it the first time. After the first stage with the rifle, I was texting my wife to see if there were any decent deals on gunbroker and we won an auction that night.

I notice Shipwreck said almost the same thing about the S&W Shield 9mm.

Does anyone else out there have a story about a firearm that they kind of liked/wanted but didn't commit to until they got to shoot it, and then went straight out and bought it?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought an M&P 15-22 A1 Carbine (Product: Model M&P15-22 - A1 Style Comp) in December 2012 on a lark and love it. It is one fine little .22LR. I have installed a Geissele SSA-E trigger in it and a vertical MagPul grip on the handguard. Love this little .22 AR.

Late last spring, I vacillated between two .22 pistols; a Ruger Mark III 22/45 LITE and an M&P 22. I bought the Ruger and after taking it to the range, just wasn't all that enamored with it. I do have a Ruger Mark III 22/45 Hunter 5.5" stainless and like that one. I have changed out the sights and installed a hammer bushing to remove the magazine disconnect safety and smooth out the trigger. That one's a keeper. As for the LITE, I kept going back in my mind to that M&P 22. So last fall, I happened to be in my favorite LGS and they had one in stock. I handled it and bought it on the spot... without even firing it. Sold my LITE and at the range was I surprised. That M&P 22 is probably the best .22 pistol I have ever owned. Not the most accurate, but the most fun to shoot.... and the easiest to clean.

I do buy guns on a lark out of nowhere on occasion. More often than not, they turn out to be winners but a few times I have been disappointed. The M&P 15-22 A1 Carbine is just a sheer joy to shoot. A solid keeper for sure.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

:numbchuck:


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

CZ-75. I was shooting a Glock 34 for 3 gun and Speed Steel. My son got into shooting, but didn't like my Glocks. He went to a gun show and handled everything in sight and settled on a CZ. When I shot it, I had to have one. My CZ has replaced my Glock as my go to competition gun and all around fun to shoot gun.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Ruger SR1911.

It is a coincidence that I bought the same model I rented, but that's how it turned out. I was having trouble finding a modern polymer gun that worked well for me, so on a lark I rented a 1911 at the LGS. I didn't think I wanted one because on paper it wasn't what I was looking for. Still, I figured there wouldn't be 600 different versions of the damn thing if there wasn't something special about it. 

The rental was a full size model and it needed a cleaning real bad. I went in so uneducated about the 1911 that I didn't know it was single action only. I fully accept all the eye-rolling and mumbled 'idiot!' comments I just earned. But once I figured that out it shot like a dream. I was extremely accurate with it and it felt very very right. I was immediately sold on the 1911.

I did my on-line research and planned to buy a Springfield Range Officer (or something similar with a budget if around $900,) but when I went in to buy I ran smack dab into a used Ruger SR1911 for a song. I would not have been able to get a comparable new model from any respcable manufacturer (sorry, Taurus) without spending at least $300 more. It was a no-brainer. I seem to collect a lot of buyers remorse when I buy a gun, but I have none of that for my Ruger SR1911.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

ponzer04 said:


> So just last week my local USPSA match was a 3-gun match (centerfire pistol, .22 pistol, & .22 rifle) and it was a blast. At this match I got to try out a S&W M&P 15-22. This following video, not of me, sums up this match and my thoughts very well-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m looking at these too and im wondering which site/red dot/scope would be the best addition. I shot it today using the flip up sights and made that “soon as I can” decision. Gun show in town this weekend. Need recommendations on accessories. Plinking and maybe prairie dogs. It is fun to shoot.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Smitty79 said:


> CZ-75. I was shooting a Glock 34 for 3 gun and Speed Steel. My son got into shooting, but didn't like my Glocks. He went to a gun show and handled everything in sight and settled on a CZ. When I shot it, I had to have one. My CZ has replaced my Glock as my go to competition gun and all around fun to shoot gun.


If I may expand on this. I bought a CZ82 with my C&R License for $180.00. It came with two magazines , a holster and cleaning rod. When I cleaned it I realized it had NO RIFLING in the barrel. Luckily I read up on it and learned about polygon barrels before I made an angry telephone call. I shot the CZ 82 at 25 yards aiming at and hitting center mass on a silhouette target. I was looking for a new carry gun and bought a CZ P-01. It was dead accurate out of the box and never a hint of a malfunction. The rest of many CZ 's followed once you get bitten by the CZ bug it's hard to quit!


----------

